# Ebay



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I had some Ebay bucks saved up and found Bellissima bottles new on there so bought 2 cases and paid $5.02 with shipping for them both! Now I can bottle the Chocolate Raspberry Port!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy Moley what a deal!


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2011)

Care to share??


----------



## Julie (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice score Wade


----------



## Flem (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW!!! Nice job!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2011)

Tom, that just gives me enough to bottle that batch! LOL


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe Tom was referring to the E-bay link....


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CASE-12-BELLISS...615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf4a50b9f

Normally I wouldnt buy them here but like I said I had some Ebay bucks!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 11, 2011)

You must have had a lot of ebay bucks! Nice way to use them.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> Maybe Tom was referring to the E-bay link....





Duh!!!


----------



## robie (Apr 11, 2011)

I gotta do something with my 3 gallons of the same port. I hate the idea of putting it in the 375 ml cheap green bottles, which many of us use for sampling. Also don't want to put port in 750ml wine bottles.

I have until August to decide. Wife (it's her port) wants to take a few bottles to a wedding.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

I in no way meant that they were cheap and I almost never would have glass shiped via mail, its just a problem waiting to happen IMO. Its just that I had some Ebay bucks that needed to be spent or they expire and its the only thig I really needed. Its a good price fr the bottles but the shipping brings it right to what yoy would pay in store.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

Robie, I would start shopping around for 350ml ice wine bottles. These would look best. We had found one place by Virginia Beach that was around ten dollars a case and eight for shipping. Anything under $20.00 is a very good price. You have a great wine so ensure you have the presentation to go along with it.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

I just like these bottles the best, they sit on just about every rack very nicely and also stack nicely unlike most other 375's.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 14, 2011)

I like the Bellissima bottles myself I think they look nice only thnig is I can't get any clear ones for free all I can get are the olive green, brown and blue but the wine still looks good in them and it seems like it's a lot heavier glass


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Holy bottles Sirs, I would collect all of those you can. If you don't use them I am sure Julie will snag them from you when she comes down.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 6 gallons of Port aging and will split the bottles between Bellissima and 375 Olive Green with punt. I found the 375's at my LHBS and could not believe the quality for the $$. 

I have no idea who makes them but they are not the el cheapo regular green 375's without any punt.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Mike I have not ever seen those. I have no idea why, but I also prefer the bottles with punts. The do seem heavier duty.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 14, 2011)

I know George doesn't carry these and these are a much darker color than the normal light green ones you can almost see through. Like I said I liked them so much I did not order from FVW they were just that nice.....

I got two cases of (24) for the same price as 2 cases of (12) Bellissima!

I'll see if there is a brand name on the box at lunch.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2011)

Got my clear Bellissima's in today with no breakage at all! I prefer the Dark Antique myself and the Cobalt Blue but for this price Ill take what I can get. For 375's I pretty much will only ever buy these again, they just stack on the racks so much better, at least on mine!


----------

